# Biggest Rhom on P Fury



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Just wondering who has the biggest, meanist rhom? I havent got one yet but hoping I can get my hands on a 10" + soon. Had a 2" a few years ago but he was so small and would of taken years to get big. I'm so impatient ha ha


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

mines 13-14"


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

Any pics of your big rhom jmax?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

not sure how big mine is but i know when i moved it touched end to end in a 55 gallon tank, so thats roughly 12". i have seen bigger on here though


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah someone on here has a 16 inch rhom they got recently


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

come on lets see some pics!!


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

here is the 16 inch rhom
it is owned by sheppard


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

a guy from BC had a 17'' rhom... it was for sale a few weeks ago. I dunno if it was bought !

Here it is : http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2157940

The member is Canso.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm pretty sure GG holds the record on this one.
I've seen it and it is absolutely awesome.

I'm not talking "Awesome" like as in _"Ooooh, those shoes are awesome!"_ , I'm talkin' "Awesome" as in _'Awesome to biblical proportions.'_"


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw some person on a forum mention somethng about rhoms never growing bigger then 12''.... And I laughed at him, and wanted to ban him for saying such inacurate information.. I have seen many sizes of rhoms, and for sure they grow over 15''+.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> a guy from BC had a 17'' rhom... it was for sale a few weeks ago. I dunno if it was bought !
> 
> Here it is : http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2157940
> 
> The member is Canso.


Holy Sh*t that thing is massive! I wouldnt be putting my hand in there with him! Wow what a fish he's a monster.







Why on earth would someone want to sell him? Crazy


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> I saw some person on a forum mention somethng about rhoms never growing bigger then 12''.... And I laughed at him, and wanted to ban him for saying such inacurate information.. I have seen many sizes of rhoms, and for sure they grow over 15''+.


actually, they don't really grow much bigger than 12" _when in captivity_. However, they grow much larger in the wild. If it is larger than 12", it was most likely wild-caught.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

gamgenius said:


> I saw some person on a forum mention somethng about rhoms never growing bigger then 12''.... And I laughed at him, and wanted to ban him for saying such inacurate information.. I have seen many sizes of rhoms, and for sure they grow over 15''+.


actually, they don't really grow much bigger than 12" _when in captivity_. However, they grow much larger in the wild. If it is larger than 12", *it was most likely wild-caught*.
[/quote]

All rhoms are wild-caught !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> I saw some person on a forum mention somethng about rhoms never growing bigger then 12''.... And I laughed at him, and wanted to ban him for saying such inacurate information.. I have seen many sizes of rhoms, and for sure they grow over 15''+.


If it was 15", it was wild caught.

What the person was referring to was that 12" is about the max size that a rhom will grow to in a home aquarium.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Moondemon said:


> I saw some person on a forum mention somethng about rhoms never growing bigger then 12''.... And I laughed at him, and wanted to ban him for saying such inacurate information.. I have seen many sizes of rhoms, and for sure they grow over 15''+.


actually, they don't really grow much bigger than 12" _when in captivity_. However, they grow much larger in the wild. If it is larger than 12", *it was most likely wild-caught*.
[/quote]

All rhoms are wild-caught !
[/quote]

Sorry, I wasn't very clear in my statement and that is prob how the other person got confused, too. Piranha_man was far more clear in his explanation, refer to his post to understand the rhom growth enigma.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

So it that the biggest piranha on p fury then? Wow 17" Canso must be well happy. Wonder how long he has had it? They take ages to grow don't they? How long do you reckon it would take a 8" to grow to 15+?

Do they grown half an inch a year? (that's what i heard?)


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Tank is for sale? Man, wish I lived closer. That must suck, having to part with a P that big and awesome?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> I saw some person on a forum mention somethng about rhoms never growing bigger then 12''.... And I laughed at him, and wanted to ban him for saying such inacurate information.. I have seen many sizes of rhoms, and for sure they grow over 15''+.


actually, they don't really grow much bigger than 12" _when in captivity_. However, they grow much larger in the wild. If it is larger than 12", *it was most likely wild-caught*.
[/quote]

All rhoms are wild-caught !
[/quote]

Sorry, I wasn't very clear in my statement and that is prob how the other person got confused, too. Piranha_man was far more clear in his explanation, refer to his post to understand the rhom growth enigma.
[/quote]

Yeah, I don't think I was very clear either actually.

What Game & I mean is that if a rhom is 15", it was caught at that size.
Same goes for any rhom over 12".


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

> All rhoms are wild-caught !


Actually, years back I remember Shedd aquarium had bred their Rhoms in a very large tank. I am sure some others have done it as well.

I purchased a 17" Rhom from a fellow member maybe 5-6" years ago and he actually had gotten one larger. 17.5" I believe, he still has it to this day. I am sure he has got the medal.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats crazy, post pics.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Bryan said:


> > All rhoms are wild-caught !
> 
> 
> Actually, years back I remember Shedd aquarium had bred their Rhoms in a very large tank. I am sure some others have done it as well.


This has been discussed many times on this site. If I recall, it only happened once... but i'm not even sure !
To breed rhoms you need a gigantic tank....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

if they got a bunch of juvenille rhoms and displayed them in a 20,000 gal tank, they would mostly likely breed. im sure a zoo has the money to do that.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

peanutpiranha said:


> So it that the biggest piranha on p fury then? Wow 17" Canso must be well happy. Wonder how long he has had it? They take ages to grow don't they? How long do you reckon it would take a 8" to grow to 15+?
> 
> Do they grown half an inch a year? (that's what i heard?)


actually the biggest Piranha on P fury is Frankenstein als' 22"+ P. Piraya there are lots of pics and videos on here of it. its amazing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

philbert said:


> So it that the biggest piranha on p fury then? Wow 17" Canso must be well happy. Wonder how long he has had it? They take ages to grow don't they? How long do you reckon it would take a 8" to grow to 15+?
> 
> Do they grown half an inch a year? (that's what i heard?)


actually the biggest Piranha on P fury is Frankenstein als' 22"+ P. Piraya there are lots of pics and videos on here of it. its amazing.
[/quote]

Yeah, but that's a piranha.
The question is how big is the biggest rhom.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Where can i find the pics of als 22" piraya? Just been trying to find it on youtube

So does canso have the biggest rhom at 17"


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

peanutpiranha said:


> Where can i find the pics of als 22" piraya? Just been trying to find it on youtube
> 
> So does canso have the biggest rhom at 17"


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting that for me, wow that is some piranha, he could off taken his fingers off feeding him like that!

It's just a shame about the quality of the vid tho


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

ya id say frankstein is the biggest piranha


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

boiler149 said:


> ya id say frankstein is the biggest piranha


Is Canso's 17" Rhom the biggest on P Fury tho


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

peanutpiranha said:


> ya id say frankstein is the biggest piranha


Is Canso's 17" Rhom the biggest on P Fury tho
[/quote]

IMO, the biggest piranha is ALS piraya aka Frankenstein (around 22'')
the biggest Rhmobeus could be Canso's rhom (around 17'')


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

mr biggs is still growing and he is about get 150 gal


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

moonie said:


> mr biggs is still growing and he is about get 150 gal


Who's mr. biggs ??


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> *So it that the biggest piranha on p fury then?* Wow 17" Canso must be well happy. Wonder how long he has had it? They take ages to grow don't they? How long do you reckon it would take a 8" to grow to 15+?
> 
> Do they grown half an inch a year? (that's what i heard?)


actually the biggest Piranha on P fury is Frankenstein als' 22"+ P. Piraya there are lots of pics and videos on here of it. its amazing.
[/quote]

Yeah, but that's a piranha.
The question is how big is the biggest rhom.
[/quote]

i know the thread is about a rhom. he said biggest piranha on here. and i felt frank deserved some cred. tho canso's rhom is amazing.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

mr biggs is my rhom
read below my piranhas are listed


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This question will never be answered. We all (Or most of us) guess at the size of these larger fish. I dont know how big my rhom is. I am comfortable saying he is one of the larger rhoms in captivity...but unless we bust out some documented measurements....I dont think anyone can say without a doubt that they have the largest rhom on the forum. The problem is that we can look at a picture and see a large fish....but there isnt a way to tell if the fish is 14" or 19" with any degree of accuracy. I could say my rhom is 18".....and if you saw him in person...you might agree....but there is no way to prove or disprove this statement...it is just a guess.
I have purchased enough fish on this forum to know that as a general rule....people have a tendency to over estimate the size of their fish by about 2" on average. Im not saying it is intentional...and it could be the because we are viewing them through glass....but when I go to buy a fish over 10".....it is pretty safe to take off 2" from the advertised size...and you will be pretty darn close to the fish's actual size.

So really......I know of at least 4 or 5 rhoms that could run for that title....maybe more....but it is a question that will never have an answer.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This question will never be answered. We all (Or most of us) guess at the size of these larger fish. I dont know how big my rhom is. I am comfortable saying he is one of the larger rhoms in captivity...but unless we bust out some documented measurements....I dont think anyone can say without a doubt that they have the largest rhom on the forum. The problem is that we can look at a picture and see a large fish....but there isnt a way to tell if the fish is 14" or 19" with any degree of accuracy. I could say my rhom is 18".....and if you saw him in person...you might agree....but there is no way to prove or disprove this statement...it is just a guess.
> I have purchased enough fish on this forum to know that as a general rule....people have a tendency to over estimate the size of their fish by about 2" on average. Im not saying it is intentional...and it could be the because we are viewing them through glass....but when I go to buy a fish over 10".....it is pretty safe to take off 2" from the advertised size...and you will be pretty darn close to the fish's actual size.
> 
> So really......I know of at least 4 or 5 rhoms that could run for that title....maybe more....but it is a question that will never have an answer.


I don't think i've seen a picture of your rhom.
Did you ever posted one ?? I'd like to see him...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

I definatly agree with GG, that being said there are larger Rhoms around then 17" 
(Including my friends) and it sounds like GG's might be one of them. I am still waiting for a Manueli over 20" to be available, these large fish cost so much, shipping as well, and the chance of making the long trip isn't that great.

Moondemon,

It has been discussed for many, many years. I realize it has only happened once or possible a couple of times (I am not sure either) I was just throwing that out there for the conversations sake. If Shedd has done it successfully, it is possible that others might have done it who might not frequent an internet forum.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This question will never be answered. We all (Or most of us) guess at the size of these larger fish. I dont know how big my rhom is. I am comfortable saying he is one of the larger rhoms in captivity...but unless we bust out some documented measurements....I dont think anyone can say without a doubt that they have the largest rhom on the forum. The problem is that we can look at a picture and see a large fish....but there isnt a way to tell if the fish is 14" or 19" with any degree of accuracy. I could say my rhom is 18".....and if you saw him in person...you might agree....but there is no way to prove or disprove this statement...it is just a guess.
> I have purchased enough fish on this forum to know that as a general rule....people have a tendency to over estimate the size of their fish by about 2" on average. Im not saying it is intentional...and it could be the because we are viewing them through glass....but when I go to buy a fish over 10".....it is pretty safe to take off 2" from the advertised size...and you will be pretty darn close to the fish's actual size.
> 
> So really......I know of at least 4 or 5 rhoms that could run for that title....maybe more....but it is a question that will never have an answer.


you sound like a hater


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

moonie you have alot of piranhas listed that you own, can i see pics of all of them thats gotta be alot of tanks you know...


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

moonie said:


> This question will never be answered. We all (Or most of us) guess at the size of these larger fish. I dont know how big my rhom is. I am comfortable saying he is one of the larger rhoms in captivity...but unless we bust out some documented measurements....I dont think anyone can say without a doubt that they have the largest rhom on the forum. The problem is that we can look at a picture and see a large fish....but there isnt a way to tell if the fish is 14" or 19" with any degree of accuracy. I could say my rhom is 18".....and if you saw him in person...you might agree....but there is no way to prove or disprove this statement...it is just a guess.
> I have purchased enough fish on this forum to know that as a general rule....people have a tendency to over estimate the size of their fish by about 2" on average. Im not saying it is intentional...and it could be the because we are viewing them through glass....but when I go to buy a fish over 10".....it is pretty safe to take off 2" from the advertised size...and you will be pretty darn close to the fish's actual size.
> 
> So really......I know of at least 4 or 5 rhoms that could run for that title....maybe more....but it is a question that will never have an answer.


you sound like a hater
[/quote]

you sound like a jackass man. all he is saying is people always say there fish is bigger than it really is. Unless you have pics with a ruler and fish, people will always question the size of your fish. and why would he hate his rhom is bigger than yours


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

starbury said:


> moonie you have alot of piranhas listed that you own, can i see pics of all of them thats gotta be alot of tanks you know...


all of my fish on the list has been posted I will have t get more pics sometime and update and I got new fish


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

moonie said:


> This question will never be answered. We all (Or most of us) guess at the size of these larger fish. I dont know how big my rhom is. I am comfortable saying he is one of the larger rhoms in captivity...but unless we bust out some documented measurements....I dont think anyone can say without a doubt that they have the largest rhom on the forum. The problem is that we can look at a picture and see a large fish....but there isnt a way to tell if the fish is 14" or 19" with any degree of accuracy. I could say my rhom is 18".....and if you saw him in person...you might agree....but there is no way to prove or disprove this statement...it is just a guess.
> I have purchased enough fish on this forum to know that as a general rule....people have a tendency to over estimate the size of their fish by about 2" on average. Im not saying it is intentional...and it could be the because we are viewing them through glass....but when I go to buy a fish over 10".....it is pretty safe to take off 2" from the advertised size...and you will be pretty darn close to the fish's actual size.
> 
> So really......I know of at least 4 or 5 rhoms that could run for that title....maybe more....but it is a question that will never have an answer.


you sound like a hater
[/quote]

wow


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

moonie said:


> you sound like a hater


Hater?......not at all. I think of myself as more of a realist. I have also been in this hobby long enough&#8230;and purchased enough fish&#8230;.to not be disappointed when I see the actual size of a fish. 
I am sure there are some 17" rhoms in the hobby....for all I know....mine might be one of them...but if I was to advertise him for sale....I would not post a definite size because I really dont know. He is in an acrylic tank with relatively small cutouts in the top...so I wouldnt know how to get him out without draining the tank or sedating him....which isnt going to happen. All I am saying is that this is the internet...and anyone can have a monster rhom if they want...so there is really no way get an accurate answer to the question









If I was to hazard a guess at the largest rhom on the board though....I would put my money on Waynes beast that he has in a 400 gallon tank


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> I don't think i've seen a picture of your rhom.
> Did you ever posted one ?? *I'd like to see him*...


x2

not doubting you GG, just curious. if you have some reason you dont want to show him, thats cool too.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nick G said:


> I don't think i've seen a picture of your rhom.
> Did you ever posted one ?? *I'd like to see him*...


x2

not doubting you GG, just curious. if you have some reason you dont want to show him, thats cool too.
[/quote]I have posted up some pictures...and there is an old feeding video somewhere. I just havent taken any new pictures of my fish in a while. I will see if I can find the youtube video of him.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I don't think i've seen a picture of your rhom.
> Did you ever posted one ?? *I'd like to see him*...


x2

not doubting you GG, just curious. if you have some reason you dont want to show him, thats cool too.
[/quote]
I have posted up some pictures...and there is an old feeding video somewhere. I just havent taken any new pictures of my fish in a while. I will see if I can find the youtube video of him.





[/quote]

Nice, are those geryi in there?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet man! he is big!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> I don't think i've seen a picture of your rhom.
> Did you ever posted one ?? *I'd like to see him*...


x2

not doubting you GG, just curious. if you have some reason you dont want to show him, thats cool too.
[/quote]
I have posted up some pictures...and there is an old feeding video somewhere. I just havent taken any new pictures of my fish in a while. I will see if I can find the youtube video of him.





[/quote]

Nice, are those geryi in there?
[/quote]

um no those would be silver $$.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

nice rhom, but looking at those dollars and the small tetras 
he looks to me like a 14 incher?


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

peanutpiranha said:


> nice rhom, but looking at those dollars and the small tetras
> he looks to me like a 14 incher?


yup.
my black will kill all of that stuff in that tank


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Those silver dollars are still alive? Is your rhom a gentle giant?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

those are Geryi. 
its an old vid, it was a cohab he had going on i believe. 
i could be wrong, but im pretty sure that those are Geryi.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Those are 5"-6" silver dollars and giant danios









He does look small in the video....which is why I say you cant really tell. I got this guy probably 5 years ago...and he had been advertised anywhere from 15"-17" before I bought him. I will have to dig up a picture that shows him in an 18" wide tank and he is almost touching the front and back walls.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry...I have been in a meeting. There is a learning curve with him....if they make it past the first day then smaller fish are fine....but once they hit the 5"-6" range....he doesnt tolerate them anymore. I think this is mainly because until they get that size they really are not much of a meal for him. Shortly after this video he started removing the silver dollars..which are no more. They were with him from about the size of a quarter.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

GG-
I used to have that pic of him in the 18" tank and I can't find it man. What really bums me out is I can't find the pics you had taken of him stretching out his jaw...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...that picture of him in the 18" tank was a pretty good measure of his size...and that was 4+ years ago. Anyways...I dont care if people want to call him 12" or whatever...he by far my favorite fish and one that I will never sell...so it really doesnt matter.

I recently posted that pic of him opening his mouth...I will see if I can find it. Imagestation...where I had all my old pics stored...closed up shop so I lost all those old pictures.

I found it. Heres my little guy....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just Bored GG-
Hope ya dont mind


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...that picture of him in the 18" tank was a pretty good measure of his size...and that was 4+ years ago. Anyways...I dont care if people want to call him 12" or whatever...he by far my favorite fish and one that I will never sell...so it really doesnt matter.
> 
> I recently posted that pic of him opening his mouth...I will see if I can find it. Imagestation...where I had all my old pics stored...closed up shop so I lost all those old pictures.
> 
> I found it. Heres my little guy....


I think this picture should never be allowed to disappear or be lost. It should be plastered somewhere on the background wallpaper of this site! It is one of a kind for a huge rhom that may never be duplicated again!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is the pic i think, again hope you dont mind GG








Ive had a rhom over 5 years thats grown to 13ins from 9.5ins, thats guess on the size, tho i do have a measured 14ins to compare with


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I think 17 1/2 is the largest I've seen on here. I have a 12" Rhom, I think its already large...I believe the rhoms 17" plus are to be ginormous!!
And yeah, large is a relative term here so we can't really say who has the largest unless we see the rhom up close and personal.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

> If I was to hazard a guess at the largest rhom on the board though....I would put my money on Waynes beast that he has in a 400 gallon tank












I took his old 17" Rhom when he got this one and let me tell you, it is very large. It is amasing at these sizes the difference a half of an inch will make.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

wow thats a nice photo


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I took an accurate measurement when he was tranquilized during a "parasite removal surgery"
the picture wasn't very clear on the size, do to the angles I took so I never posted it.

when I measured 17 ½" it was from the chin to tail, but the more accurate measurement would be from nose to tail.
but still within ½"


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

[quote name='Canso' date='Nov 8 2008, 01:39 PM' post='2284980']
I took an accurate measurement when he was tranquilized during a parasite removal surgery

did you do the "surgery" and how was it done and what kind of parasites did you remove?
what did you use for tranquilizer?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

mine is a solid 17" when i moved him
View attachment 173863

View attachment 173864


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

assclown said:


> mine is a solid 17" when i moved him
> View attachment 173863
> 
> View attachment 173864


Hey man, you still got those reds I gave you?
I don't see any pygos listed in your signature.

Great looking rhom by the way!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

those reds were picking one another off, one turned out to be a parya and traded for rhoms
they were cool ass fish untill carniage in the 180 wouldnt stop.....im a huge fan of serras now
no more shoals.....i hate coming home to death


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

stackbrickz said:


> Any pics of your big rhom jmax?


better late than never


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I HAVE A MONSTER 4 1/2- 5 INCHER BIZZLES............sorry.


----------

